# Greek Border



## shopman (Feb 14, 2013)

Trying my hand at a video link here. Client needed 18' of this detail made for his house. He hired me for another project and was not going to give me this because he thought it would be labor cost prohibitive. I asked some questions and found out that he was going to JIG SAW this whole detail for 18'. I asked him to let me bid on it and when I gave him my number i think he was taken back by how low it was. I built the jig in a short matter of time and the video shows how well it worked. made the new stuff out of Azec


----------



## Alex101 (Dec 9, 2013)

shopman said:


> Trying my hand at a video link here. Client needed 18' of this detail made for his house. He hired me for another project and was not going to give me this because he thought it would be labor cost prohibitive. I asked some questions and found out that he was going to JIG SAW this whole detail for 18'. I asked him to let me bid on it and when I gave him my number i think he was taken back by how low it was. I built the jig in a short matter of time and the video shows how well it worked. made the new stuff out of Azec www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hc2OzLk_1c


That's a very smart way of working. Well done and hope you get lots more work.
Alex


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice job Shopman. Kinda like a box joint jig. That's using the ol' noodle.


----------

